# Accountability Journal



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2011)

So much happening/happened in my life.  

I had surgery on my arm in August and I just got the cast off.  My arm is weak and full of holes from the screws that were removed.  I'm not sure how I'm going to be able to exercise yet.  Lack of exercise + holidays + emotional eating = pounds gained.  

My mother just passed away a 3 weeks ago so that's been a hell of an emotional roller coaster.

Buying a new house and closing in a few weeks.  

Getting married in June.  I refuse to be a chubby bride!!!!!

So my challenges right now:

Get diet back on track.  Not usually a problem there.  I'm going to start out with higher protein and fat with lower carb meals.  I may do PSMF just to get a kick start.  

Deal with stress - exercise and dropping some pounds usually helps.

Figure out how the fuck I'm going to exercise.  I'm not allowed to lift for several months due to my arm and the risk of breaking it into itty bitty tiny pieces.

I always fared well in the past if I kept a journal.  I feel accountable to track my eating and exercising.

My meals will be around 1400 calories per day.
I'll figure out the exercise soon I hope.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 3, 2011)

I know what you mean. I've still got a cast on my leg. I'd probably rather had the arm injured because then at least I could run and do cardio that way.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey there!!! Happy New Year.

Wow... so much going!

I'lll watch over ya


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. I've still got a cast on my leg. I'd probably rather had the arm injured because then at least I could run and do cardio that way.


I hear ya!  I can do cardio and lower body with my own bodyweight such as lunges, squats etc..  Not sure what else I can do though


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey there!!! Happy New Year.
> 
> Wow... so much going!
> 
> I'lll watch over ya



Happy New Year to you too!!!

You better watch.  I need a kick in the ass!  I feel like crap for not exercising for the past 4 months.  Percocet was my best friend up until a few weeks ago. LOL!

Disclaimer - Football is not over yet!  Cheat meals will be frosty adult beverages!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 3, 2011)

Good luck to ya. I know what you mean when you have to start back at square one. It sucks, but you'll bounce back. Being able to do cardio, will definitely help with losing some weight. Keep us all posted and we'll help you stay motivated.


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 3, 2011)

Jodi! 

Sorry to hear about your Mother. As for the rest of the stuff, I am confident that you will "Jodi" your way through it.


*PSMF*, eh? Me too.....round two. OH I LOVE IT SO MUCH!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> Good luck to ya. I know what you mean when you have to start back at square one. It sucks, but you'll bounce back. Being able to do cardio, will definitely help with losing some weight. Keep us all posted and we'll help you stay motivated.


Thanks!  I'm gonna need it!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

DaMayor said:


> Jodi!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your Mother. As for the rest of the stuff, I am confident that you will "Jodi" your way through it.
> 
> ...



Hey D!!!

Thank you.  

How are you doing?  I'm not starting PSMF just yet.  I need to wait until football is over.  That's a setup for failure for me.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Happy New Year to you too!!!
> 
> You better watch.  I need a kick in the ass!  I feel like crap for not exercising for the past 4 months.  Percocet was my best friend up until a few weeks ago. LOL!
> 
> Disclaimer - Football is not over yet!  Cheat meals will be frosty adult beverages!



LOL  not exercising for the past 4 months is nothing to worry about.  You were recovering from surgery.  I was in the same boat when I had my Labrum repaired.

Wow the percs musta been hard to kick for being on that long. When I had my surgery I was on Oxy's for 2 days, and said fuck that no more.  Gave my perscription of Oxy and percs back to the pharmacy.

Well you have a couple more weeks to celebrate.  Then it will be over.  lol  Packers 

You know the drill to training.  Take it easy and be smart.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

IainDaniel said:


> LOL  not exercising for the past 4 months is nothing to worry about.  You were recovering from surgery.  I was in the same boat when I had my Labrum repaired.
> 
> Wow the percs musta been hard to kick for being on that long. When I had my surgery I was on Oxy's for 2 days, and said fuck that no more.  Gave my perscription of Oxy and percs back to the pharmacy.
> 
> ...


I can see a Pat's - Packers SB but you know who I want to win 

The pain was so horrendous that the percocet only took the edge off.  I just stopped taking them when I didn't need them anymore.  No side effects.

Training is going to suck   I want to do more than just cardio and bodyweight exercises but I just can't see what else I can possibly do.  It's very aggravating!

Things going good with you?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2011)

Food:  Little lower than what I wanted.  Gonna take me a few days to get it where it should be.  

Calories:  1,182
Total Fat:  58.3
Saturated:  15.2
Polyunsaturated:  13.9
Monounsaturated:  21.2
Carbohydrate:  55.0
Dietary Fiber:  16.8
Protein:  112.4


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi Jodi.  I haven't met you yet.  Nice to have you back.

I am so sorry to hear of your Mom.  That is so sad.  

Congrats on your wedding in June.  My daughter is getting married in June too.

I wish you the best with your training.


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 4, 2011)

Jodi...      

I'm so very very sorry to hear about your mom.  I bet you won't believe me....but I think about you often.  (even though I let years go by without staying in touch)
I've missed you and I'm so sorry things have been rough - BUT I'm also really happy to hear you're getting married.    Tell him he's lucky even though he already knows 

Truly miss you


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2011)

IslandGirl said:


> Hi Jodi.  I haven't met you yet.  Nice to have you back.
> 
> I am so sorry to hear of your Mom.  That is so sad.
> 
> ...



Thank you IslandGirl!  Nice to meet you as well.  Welcome to the gang!  Look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2011)

nikegurl said:


> Jodi...
> 
> I'm so very very sorry to hear about your mom.  I bet you won't believe me....but I think about you often.  (even though I let years go by without staying in touch)
> I've missed you and I'm so sorry things have been rough - BUT I'm also really happy to hear you're getting married.    Tell him he's lucky even though he already knows
> ...


OMG!!!  And people thought I fell off the face of the earth!!!!!!!!!!  

How are you?  I've missed you so much.  

PM me and tell what's going on.  We need to catch up!!


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 4, 2011)

Best of Luck Jodi, Let your will lead the way!!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 4, 2011)

i  you and know you'll do well!


----------



## IslandGirl (Jan 5, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Thank you IslandGirl! Nice to meet you as well. Welcome to the gang!  Look forward to reading your posts.


 
Thank you!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I hear ya!  I can do cardio and lower body with my own bodyweight such as lunges, squats etc..  Not sure what else I can do though



Me neither. I need to figure some upper body stuff I can start doing at home until I can actually get back into a gym.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

*Tuesday January 4th, 2011 Food Totals:*

Calories:  1,205
Total Fat 47.5
Saturated:  10.0
Polyunsaturated:  12.4
Monounsaturated:  16.1
Carbohydrate:  70.2
Dietary Fiber:  25.6
Protein:  131.4


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 5, 2011)

1)  
2)  maybe eat a bit more?    (you know I worry)
3)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

M-Rods said:


> Best of Luck Jodi, Let your will lead the way!!!!


Thanks for the support


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

PreMier said:


> i  you and know you'll do well!



 you too!!  Thanks Jake   I hope things have been going well for you!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Me neither. I need to figure some upper body stuff I can start doing at home until I can actually get back into a gym.


Do you have some weights at home?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

nikegurl said:


> 1)
> 2)  maybe eat a bit more?    (you know I worry)
> 3)



  This is only day 2.  I'm working to figure out what I need to eat to feel comfortable and not starving with as few calories as possible


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2011)

*Weds Jan 5th, 2011 Food:*

Calories:  974
Total Fat:  49.2
Saturated:  11.0
Polyunsaturated:  8.3
Monounsaturated:  24.8
Carbohydrate:  39.7
Dietary Fiber:  9.3
Protein:  98.3

I know not enough food today but I'm stuffed!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 5, 2011)

eat calorie dense foods! avocado


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 5, 2011)

You definately need to eat more. 

Are you going to do the carb cycling like what you posted in the other area?


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your mother.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

PreMier said:


> eat calorie dense foods! avocado



I know, I need to go shopping 



			
				omerta2010 said:
			
		

> You definately need to eat more.
> 
> Are you going to do the carb cycling like what you posted in the other area?



No I did that years ago for a competition.  Worked awesome for me.  I was a heavy lifter at the time too.  I don't lift right now due to my arm[/quote]



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your mother.


Thanks NT.  Nice to see you around again


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just curious but what did you do to your arm?

I like your new pic with the neices


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 6, 2011)

don't forget the peanut butter when you do go shopping


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Just curious but what did you do to your arm?
> 
> I like your new pic with the neices



Thanks 

When I was 11 I fell from a tree and broke the growth plate on my radius.  I had several surgeries but the ulna bone grew up into my hand due to the other bone not growing as fast.  It limited my mobility and I couldn't straighten my hand because it was forced inward.  12 years ago I had another surgery where they went in and cut out a piece of the ulna bone and pushed it back into my wrist.  They attached it together with a metal plate.  This past year I had complications with my arm and tons of pain.  So in August they went in and removed the plate and 7 screws.  My arm has relied on that plate for 12 years for support and also no I have 7 holes in a small bone so that takes a lot of time to heal.  However, I have to have another surgery either this year or next year to cut even more of the ulna bone out and then I will have another plate and screws albeit not as big as the last one.

At this time I can't lift more than 5lbs with my hand/wrist and even at that only for a few seconds before its in pain.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

nikegurl said:


> don't forget the peanut butter when you do go shopping



I have something better already.......Almond butter!


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow congrats on acheiving all you had with that plate in your arm. Sucks you have to wait another year til they can strengthen it up again. 

You'll do great and be ready for your wedding though.


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

Jodi - I am very sorry to hear of your loss. My mom is my angel; I'll be destroyed when she goes. 

Now, you. What are your starting parameters - how tall are you and what do you weigh? 

Would you be able to use plate-loaded leg press, leg extensions and leg curls? 

How about hypers, glute ham raises and ab work? Could you put your upper arms through slings to do pec-deck and reverse pec-deck movements? These will at least give you SOME upper body work while you heal that forearm. 

Keep your protein intake high. Don't skimp on the fish oils, calcium-rich foods and especially vitamin D. I take 3000 IU daily and may even increase this.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Keep your protein intake high. Don't skimp on the fish oils, calcium-rich foods and especially vitamin D. I take 3000 IU daily and may even increase this.


 
Curious on the vitamin D reccomendation. What would this help to handle/avoid?


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

Vitamin D is a steroid hormone precursor. It also helps your bones hold calcium, and is important in staving off depression - something the fish oils will also attenuate. 

At least, that's what I was thinking off the top of my head.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Vitamin D is a steroid hormone precursor. It also helps your bones hold calcium, and is important in staving off depression - something the fish oils will also attenuate.
> 
> At least, that's what I was thinking off the top of my head.


 
Sounds like a perfect reason to add it to my medicine cabinet as well. 

Thanks for the great info.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your Mom.  I lost my wonderful lady 3 years ago.  

Congrats on getting hitched, and you look great in your avi!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Jodi - I am very sorry to hear of your loss. My mom is my angel; I'll be destroyed when she goes.
> 
> Now, you. What are your starting parameters - how tall are you and what do you weigh?
> 
> ...



Hi Built, thanks for your condolences and thoughts 

I know I can't do anything that requires lifting plates to put on a machine because, well I can't lift the plate.  I no longer have a gym membership and use the equipment at home or at my company gym.  I haven't been to the company gym since they remodeled it this past summer (around the time of my surgery) so I don't know what they have their yet for equipment to be able to use.  If I can find a way to use a piece of equipment that would allow me to use it with my upper arms only then I can do that.

I actually HAVE to take 10,000 IU's daily of Vit D as I am extremely deficient.  I live in AZ so you wouldn't think thats the case but it's probably because I DO live in AZ.  You avoid the sun a lot here because its extremely dangerous.  I burn in a matter of 10 mins in the sun here.  Plus due to my thyroid condition I need more Vit D.

Height 5'1"
Weight:  Chubby and loss of LBM


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Sorry to hear about your Mom.  I lost my wonderful lady 3 years ago.
> 
> Congrats on getting hitched, and you look great in your avi!


Thanks JD, it's been tough.

I have big things happening this year so hopefully it's a better year for me.


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

5'1" - you're teeny tiny! Okay, those calories don't seen so insanely low. I'm very glad to hear of the vitamin D. 

What dose and type of thyroid meds do you take? You told me but I promptly forgot.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> 5'1" - you're teeny tiny! Okay, those calories don't seen so insanely low. I'm very glad to hear of the vitamin D.
> 
> What dose and type of thyroid meds do you take? You told me but I promptly forgot.



Yeah I'm short.  My fiance is 5'11" I'm gonna have hooker heels for my wedding  

Synthroid and Armour don't work for me so I'm prescribed pure T3 37.5mcg 2x per day.


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

Ah, you must make too much RT3. 75mcg T3 daily - damn! That's a lot! You feel okay on that? It would overstimulate my appetite if I went that high.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Ah, you must make too much RT3. 75mcg T3 daily - damn! That's a lot! You feel okay on that? It would overstimulate my appetite if I went that high.


I do feel great on it   I have Hashimotos.  15 years ago my bloodwork showed I was hypERthyroid but I still gained weight on that.  I had to have a radioactive iodine scan (i think that's what its called) and they were thinking of burning it out and I said no.  Good thing because after a year of Tapazole (an anti-thryoid medication) I was normal for a few years and then my body flipped, hence the Hashimotos, and I became Hypothyroid.  Then Synthroid stopped working all together for me.  So for years now I've been on T3 because it's the only thing that works.  I do make a lot of reverse T3 but I don't believe that's the only cause (could be wrong).

Depending on my blood work tests my doctor may even increase it at times but for the most part I stay on the 75mcg per day.  I've never gone lower than that in the past 3 years.  It seems to be my 'sweet dose'.


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

Well, you either don't deiodinate enough T4 to T3, or (more likely) you make too much RT3 from T4, which happens when the body is under stress. Hashimotos is a stress. 

How you feeling?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Well, you either don't deiodinate enough T4 to T3, or (more likely) you make too much RT3 from T4, which happens when the body is under stress. Hashimotos is a stress.
> 
> How you feeling?


I feel great right now on this dose!  I can usually tell when my thyroid is off but regardless I have quarterly blood work to make sure.


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

Good. 

So, what's the plan - you want to lose fast or slow?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> Good.
> 
> So, what's the plan - you want to lose fast or slow?


If I was a newbie the correct answer would be slow so I could learn how to diet and exercise properly 

Thankfully, I'm not a newbie so of course I want it fast!!!


----------



## Built (Jan 6, 2011)

PSMF it is, then. 

You know how to set that up?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

Built said:


> PSMF it is, then.
> 
> You know how to set that up?



I had the original rapid fatloss handbook and I let someone borrow and I never got it back.  He came out with a revision and I bought it around a year and half ago and downloaded it then my HDD crashed and I lost it.  I can't remember the categories and such and don't recall on how to set it up.  I've done PSMF a long time ago and set one up before but without the book I can't set one up.

I wonder if I email Lyle and give him my name if he can find that I have bought it before and would send me over another copy.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 6, 2011)

*Thursday, January 6th 2011 Food:*

Cals: 1236
Fat:  40 
Carb:  99 
Protein:  120


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 7, 2011)

Built said:


> PSMF it is, then.




*PSMF*. Absolutely. 

Besides, RFL *technically* can be done with _little to no training_......and I could use a little company over here.....since these clowns have no idea how disciplined and focused one must be to do the diet *correctly*....bunch of unappreciative bast..tar..d...s.....Oh, wait a minute, this isn't my jouranl. Sorry.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2011)

Well at least I stayed away from beer for Wild card weekend, but Rum is another story 

Next weekend all bets are off on the no beer idea.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## sara (Jan 9, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your mom Jodie.. I thought about you when I found out few weeks ago 

I hope you get stronger and heal up soon from the surgery .  I know you going to be a beautiful bride, and get to your goals

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2011)

PreMier said:


>





I doubt they will make it all the way this year.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2011)

sara said:


> So sorry to hear about your mom Jodie.. I thought about you when I found out few weeks ago
> 
> I hope you get stronger and heal up soon from the surgery .  I know you going to be a beautiful bride, and get to your goals
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thanks Sara   Happy New Year to you too.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 9, 2011)

Who's your team again Jodi?   LOL!  Could you please tell Tom Brady that the 70s called and want their hair back? 

I'm with you on the rum. My friggin Eagles laid an egg.... I need a stiff drink!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL!  I don't care how Brady wants his hair.  He keeps winning games and he can look as silly as he wants!!!

Yeah that game wasn't as fun as I was hoping it would be.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 9, 2011)

i liked it, because i think seattle will be easier than philly.  falcons will be the real test, and i hope the patriots dont make it!  they are just so good..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2011)

I think it will be Pats vs. Steelers in AFC and Green Bay vs Chicago for NFC, then Pat's and Green Bay for SB.  Pat's win   That's just my guesses.

Bring it on GB   Payback for XXXI


----------



## vortrit (Jan 9, 2011)

Jodi said:


> I think it will be Pats vs. Steelers in AFC and Green Bay vs Chicago for NFC, then Pat's and Green Bay for SB.  Pat's win   That's just my guesses.
> 
> Bring it on GB   Payback for XXXI



Good call, but with a Green Bay win. Of course, Green Bay already do have a SB win over NE. If Green Bay's receivers don't wash the butter off of their fingers their not going to win anyway.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2011)

Super busy.  Closing on my new house tomorrow.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 12, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## sara (Jan 18, 2011)

How did it go?


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope everything went smoothly.


----------



## omerta2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

If you offered up beer bet we all could have you moved in within a day.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 20, 2011)

bears are almost there 

this is accountability, check in!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 21, 2011)

pfft the bears.  PACKERS!!!!

where oh where is jodi.......


----------



## Jodi (Feb 24, 2011)

Well we are moved.  I didn't fall off the face of the earth.  I have been in and out of the hospital/doctors.  Thankfully it's nothing to worry about but they found a baseball size ovarian cyst in me.   Very painful and I haven't done much lately.  I am having surgery soon so they can remove it.  I hope they can at least save my ovary but if not, oh well.  Not like I was having kids anyway.

very little weight loss/no exercise to report of.  Eating healthy but haven't started a real diet yet.  

Fun times.........


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 24, 2011)

Glad you checked in, I was wondering what happened.  I had a friend who had an ovarian cyst also, she described it as grapefruit size.  They did have to remove the ovary, but she bounced back pretty quick.  Good luck on the surgery Jodi, keep us updated!  When is it?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2011)

your in my prayers, and everything will be alright!  you


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry you're having to deal with that 

You'll be in my thoughts and prayers (I've been checking hoping you'd update soon)

Not to make this about me...but wanted to tell you I've been making progess w/what we talked about (even if there's no journal - yet)
Hope you have a super-fast, easy(ish) recovery.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2011)

Hoping for an easy and successfully recovery!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone.  I don't know when the surgery is yet.  I will find out Monday.  They say it's only a few weeks for recovery which is good.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2011)

any updates Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes there are.  I am having surgery on the 18th.  So, week and half, or so, from now.  

My hours are eff'd up this week because of off-hour duties.  I can't figure out what day it is lol.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a good week.  Dropped 2lbs and I was finally able to use my arm a little for upper body work.  I even managed 5 pushups on my arm before it hurt.  One week before surgery.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is our new house that we are finally all moved into.  I can't wait to be able to swim in our new pool too!!!


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow. You guys are RICH!


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 11, 2011)

Congrats on the weight loss. 

Awesome house, that pool looks huge. Great that your moved in before your surgery to, at least that's one less thing for you to worry about.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Built said:


> Wow. You guys are RICH!



 No not at all.  Houses are super cheap right now.  I only paid 135K for this house.  It's 2800sq. 4 bedroom, 3 bath, all tile and upgraded carpets.  Huge master, huge master bath and HUGE walk in closet!  It's an awesome house and with prices so cheap I felt like I stole this house.  5 years ago this house sold for almost half a million.  Just taking advantage of the market


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

omerta2010 said:


> Congrats on the weight loss.
> 
> Awesome house, that pool looks huge. Great that your moved in before your surgery to, at least that's one less thing for you to worry about.



Thank you very much!   It's a big pool for Arizona that's for sure.  Most pools here are play pools.  I'm glad we got a bigger one.


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> No not at all.  Houses are super cheap right now.  I only paid 135K for this house.  It's 2800sq. 4 bedroom, 3 bath, all tile and upgraded carpets.  Huge master, huge master bath and HUGE walk in closet!  It's an awesome house and with prices so cheap I felt like I stole this house.  5 years ago this house sold for almost half a million.  Just taking advantage of the market



A house like that in Vancouver would sell for a million dollars.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

Built said:


> A house like that in Vancouver would sell for a million dollars.


Too bad I can't move the house to Vancouver and sell it   Then I'd be rich


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2011)

NO SHIT! 

Of course, you'd also be homeless.


----------



## the other half (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Jodi!  Glad to see you're back  and in the same, I'm so sorry about your mom.

On your arm - yikes! That totally sucks, but if anyone can bounce back you can   You've done it before, right?  

I've done Lyle's diet too - it really works well!

I'll be following


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

the other half said:


> Hey Jodi!  Glad to see you're back  and in the same, I'm so sorry about your mom.
> 
> On your arm - yikes! That totally sucks, but if anyone can bounce back you can   You've done it before, right?
> 
> ...



Thank you   I'm not doing the PSMF yet.  After my surgery I will start it then.  I'm sure it's no big deal to start it now but I'm a little nervous about eating such low calories when my body needs good nutrition right now to go through surgery. *shrug*


----------



## Built (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't starve when you're trying to heal. 

When do you go in?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

1 week today.  At least its laproscopic (sp?) so I won't have a huge incision, just 3 small ones.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 11, 2011)

Just caught up. AWESOME house Jodi, and the pool is sweet!

Great luck on your surgery, you'll be healed up in no time.  I will be thinking about you.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

JerseyDevil said:


> Just caught up. AWESOME house Jodi, and the pool is sweet!
> 
> Great luck on your surgery, you'll be healed up in no time.  I will be thinking about you.



Thanks JD!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2011)

Jodi said:


> No not at all.  Houses are super cheap right now.  I only paid 135K for this house.  It's 2800sq. 4 bedroom, 3 bath, all tile and upgraded carpets.  Huge master, huge master bath and HUGE walk in closet!  It's an awesome house and with prices so cheap I felt like I stole this house.  5 years ago this house sold for almost half a million.  Just taking advantage of the market



OMFGEEEEE thats an amazing deal!  i want to buy a place so bad, but it'll be a few years.  i dont see re recovering anytime soon so thats good for me.  are you in phx?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm about 45 mins outside of phx.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2011)

*Bailey & Molly*

Bailey ready for St. Paddy's Day!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 12, 2011)

I was just thinking......and this is totally our of my area but I wonder if they do have to remove my ovary, am I going to have additional hormonal problems?   I would imagine so, so how would I make up for that?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, my surgery went well yesterday. I'm outta it.  They pumped my stomach full of air so my poor belly is full of air and it hurts from the pressure. The incisions don't hurt except for the inside ones where they cut through the abdomianl wall. Feels like I did 50 hours of ab work straight and I keep getting muscle spasms. Percocet helps but makes me quesy and loopy. They were able to keep me whole though and I still have my ovary.  Now its 2 to 4 weeks recovery.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 19, 2011)

good news! you'll make a speedy one i know it


----------



## Jodi (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks Jake!  I hope so. Been a rough few days.


----------



## omerta2010 (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you made it through and are on the road to recovery.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 20, 2011)

Knowing you Jodi, you will bounce back fast! Here's to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hey Jodi!
Where in Phoenix? I've actually got my parents scoping some nice properties in Gilbert...same deal...nice home...not too $$$...


----------



## Jodi (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone 

Burner, I'm in the Gilbert area.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm very glad your surgery went well but sorry you need to deal with it. Hopefully it's all just going to get better from here.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks LW!

So..we just booked our honeymoon.  Going on a Carribean cruise.  I've never been on a cruise so I'm so excited!

80 days until the wedding!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2011)

Jodi said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> Burner, I'm in the Gilbert area.


 I found a couple homes I'm a little insterested in.
There's a 24 hour fitness off Baseline, I think? It's about a mile from buddy's house...I forget the cross road.

Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 31, 2011)

I've been thinking about you lots!  I hope you're feeling much better.  
Yeah for honeymoon being booked!!!   

P.S.  I'm down 24 pounds since I last cried on your virtual shoulder


----------



## Jodi (Apr 5, 2011)

nikegurl said:


> I've been thinking about you lots!  I hope you're feeling much better.
> Yeah for honeymoon being booked!!!
> 
> P.S.  I'm down 24 pounds since I last cried on your virtual shoulder



  AWESOME!  So happy for you    I told you that you could do it!  

Well, I was hoping I'd get the all clear yesterday but doctor said 1 more week of recovery.  Good news is that with diet in check I'm dropping some weight.  Need to kick in high gear when I get the thumbs up on Monday.  It will be exactly 2 months before the wedding.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 6, 2011)

Jodi said:


> AWESOME!  So happy for you    I told you that you could do it!
> 
> Well, I was hoping I'd get the all clear yesterday but doctor said 1 more week of recovery.  Good news is that with diet in check I'm dropping some weight.  Need to kick in high gear when I get the thumbs up on Monday.  It will be exactly 2 months before the wedding.



Sorry you didn't get the "all clear" yesterday...but this still feels like good news.  You're going to be a beautiful, healthy, happy bride.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2011)

Jodi!
Man...I'm an ass! I speed read thru your page too quickly...didn't really realize what you just went thru. Sorry I missed it. Glad you are better.

I'm gonna be in Phoenix a few days in June. I'd say let's meet up...be cool to actually meet another IM'er...but not sure if I'm gonna have the time. GOnna be looking at properties the couple days I'll be there. Mostly in the Gilbert/Chandler area.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you are doing better and will be back at it soon!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2011)

Finally got the all clear!  Thankfully!  I have 8 week to go for the wedding.  Fortunately even with sitting on my ass the past few weeks, with a very clean diet, I've dropped some.  10lbs to go until the wedding. 

Time for PSMF!


----------



## XYZ (Apr 15, 2011)

Good luck Jodi.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm just getting caught up, myself. I've had laparoscopy on an ovary (chocolate cyst) and that bloated feeling, with your abdominal cavity all full of CO2 - it's really uncomfortable until it all absorbs. I'm glad you're doing well and already dropping weight. Stay healthy!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks CT and Built!

Oh that CO2 took almost 2 weeks to get out of my system.  I looked preggo!  The CO2 was the worst part.  Did you just have a cyst removed too?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 15, 2011)

Diet and Nutrition............yeah I have a decent idea how it all works and feel pretty confident guiding those unaware individuals.  I always have and, well, probably always will.  However, when it's for yourself, it's always way better when someone ELSE tells you what you need to do.  I know how stuff works and I probably wouldn't be a good engineer if I didn't.  

There are some exceptions though.  When it comes to dietary guidance for myself, I always feel I need assistance, and when it comes down to it, I do.  I have no idea why I can't take my own advice with confidence.  I've done plenty of cutting plans that I've created and completed on my own but when it comes down to _critical situations_ such as, figure comp diet, bodybuilding comp diet or, like now, a wedding crash diet, I need help and reassurance.

So, before my problems and procedure, Built sent me a customized plan for PSMF in Jan.  It's been a long time since I've done a PSMF, very long time, so I've very happy I saved the info she sent me.

Anyway, if you are reading this, THANK YOU BUILT!  You just made the next few weeks super easy for me.    With weight loss and final wedding plans, especially during this crunch time, I can't thank you enough!  Instead of reading I'm just following starting tomorrow


----------



## Jodi (Jun 2, 2011)

Leaving for Boston in 2 hours for my wedding!

Lost the weight I needed to and I can at least feel _ok _being in a bathing suit for our honeymoon cruise.

Week and half and I'm a married woman. :heart

When I get back it's time to get lifting heavy weights again.  I got the all clear from my arm doctor the other day to lift as much as I can handle.  Too bad next year I have to have another surgery on it but oh well, I'll at least get my muscle back for a year before I lose it all again after my next surgery.

I got a promotion at work that I really didn't want.  This past month and a half I've been doing my old job and my new job and working crazy 12 hours a day while trying to get in shape for the wedding, plan a wedding, plan a honeymoon and also plan an AZ wedding reception for our friends and family out here.

Here are a few pics of my dress during my alterations.  Yeah I look like crap, I was hungover from a party the night before. 

I'll post pictures of our wedding when I return from our honeymoon.


----------



## nikegurl (Jun 2, 2011)

So much good news in one post! 

I'm so happy for you.  Please be as happy on your wedding day (and for your whole marriage) ,as you are beautiful!

  xoxo


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm back a married woman now.  Honeymoon was great!  Tons of fun!  Drank too much and ate too much   Back to the grind.

Here is a pic on our wedding day.


----------



## Built (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh you're so pretty! Congrats, and welcome back.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## XYZ (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome, glad you're back.


----------



## IslandGirl (Jun 22, 2011)

Such a beautiful Bride!  Congrats to you!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you CT and IslandGirl!


----------

